# adding ext4fs support to 8.1



## hippo (Nov 17, 2010)

Any idea how to add ext4fs support? I tried this patch http://old.nabble.com/-patch--ext4fs-read-only-mode-td29504369.html but the files don't match the kernel sources - /usr/src/sys/fs/ext2fs/ext2_alloc.c doesn't exist and /usr/src/sys/gnu/fs/ext2fs/ext2_alloc.c is too different.


----------



## eye (Nov 17, 2010)

Unless otherwise stated patches on the lists are usually against /head. After applying you may need to compile with WERROR= in src.conf to not die on warnings.


----------



## hippo (Nov 17, 2010)

OK thank you. (bummer!) Is there any similar patch for 8.1?


----------



## vwbusguy (Jan 16, 2011)

You might look into the Google SoC project stuff: http://wiki.freebsd.org/SOC2010ZhengLiu

The links to the ext4fs module and improves ext2fs module are here: http://www.freebsd.org/news/status/report-2010-07-2010-09.html#ExtFS-Status-Report


----------

